# Motorcycle Dryer - Views and opinions.



## brianfly (May 5, 2010)

Hi Members,

I've been getting more enquiries for motorcycle valeting and wondered whether it's worth investing in a dedicated 'motorcycle dryer'? They claim to significantly reduce drying time and, as such, seem a very good idea in theory.

I've read several threads mentioning this type of product, but opinions seem to vary. Although some of you have suggested using a domestic leaf blower/garden vac, I'm not sure this would convey the right image to clients. An industrial air compressor is another option, but again is an appliance intended for other purposes and which seems potentially dangerous in this particular application.

Although the Metro Air Force Blaster seems to be the 'only' dedicated product on the market, recent Google searching has offered an alternative and seemingly more affordable option. (link below)

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Atom_Motorcycle_Dryer.html#aPMC00787

It appears to be a 'NEW' product so I'm obviously wondering how it will compare to the Metro equivalent? If any members have seen or used this product and have an opinion, I welcome your replies.

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to DW :thumb:
if you do a google search for pet dryers, you'll get the same (or something very similar) for alot less


----------



## brianfly (May 5, 2010)

Gosh - that was quick!

Yes, I've noticed there are some distinct similarities with 'pet' dryers of which there appear to be lots different models to choose from.

Further investigation deemed necessary - I think.

Thanks for your reply although others are still very welcome.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I pondered for ages after seeing the Bike specific dryer advertised in a bike magazine but at £200.00 It was out of my budget,I then looked at pet dryers and found the Aeolus TD-901 was a quality unit but again most retail outlets wanted around £150.00 eventually I sourced a Aeolus unit off Ebay new in the box the seller had a BIN for £120.00 but listed a couple on a general bidding auction,I put a maximum bid of £100.00 and won it for £70.00 this included free postage
I have used it five times for drying my bike and it performs great,I also found it's great for using as a air line to blow out the filters on my vacuum cleaners too

Ebay link


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Brian, I've "reviewed" the TD-901, and was due to get one very much like the one you linked, which is sold by our member vendor davidg (chemical guys uk), but that never materialised.
I was lead with the speel on the TD-901 being better quality, etc - and whilst that may be true of the motor and whatnot - the one single failing I had of it, was the hose expanding as it was used. As a result of that, some airflow speed is lost, and it's not the low cost alternative of the Black Baron, I'd been expecting it to be.

For just the bike, it's probably more than adequate, but for dual purpose (doing the car as well) it's just not up to the task sadly.

To that end, I've something planned, but it's pricier than the Black Baron!

Link to said review - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129554


----------

